# You Have Offers Available!



## King Sofa (Dec 15, 2017)

Based on the fact that I am getting these 3-5 times a day now I'm going to say that people have finally woken up and realized that 5-7 hours of their time is worth more than $72-$100.

I'm averaging far more than that on Uber and Lyft most days now. Amazon was doing great when there were less Uber and Lyft rides coming in. They appear a little more needy now.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

WTF are you blabbering about??? I have been averaging more than 26 per hr for almost 2 years with Flex. NOBODY makes more than 18-20 per hr with rideshare


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Yea, flex has been very kind to me so I didn't want to alert everyone about it. Let people think it pays little. I wanna enjoy it for as long as possible. Maybe it's different at each warehouse but at my warehouse the pay has been great so I can't complain. Lasted for only 6 months with Uber and Lyft. Quit after getting the new driver bonuses. Still with flex going on for almost 2 years now.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

cvflexer said:


> WTF are you blabbering about??? I have been averaging more than 26 per hr for almost 2 years with Flex. NOBODY makes more than 18-20 per hr with rideshare


On the surface yes, however there is no commission and booking flees to write off come tax time, so it balances itself out.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> On the surface yes, however there is no commission and booking flees to write off come tax time, so it balances itself out.


Not sure what you are saying


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Not sure what you are saying


Proves my point. Rideshare drivers are a bunch of morons who can't do anything else


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

cvflexer said:


> WTF are you blabbering about??? I have been averaging more than 26 per hr for almost 2 years with Flex. NOBODY makes more than 18-20 per hr with rideshare


just want to pop in here to say that's BS .. drivers, including myself, make well over that per hour on rideshare in the Bay Area.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Not sure what you are saying


As a Flex driver there are no commissions and bookings fees to write off on Schedule C on the tax return like is allowed for ride share drivers. Booking fees so far this year, I'm at 4000 . So even though drivers complain about not getting a cut of the booking fees that have increased to $3.30 per trip in my market. I get to write off all of it. So in the end it puts me negative earnings on the 1040 form, lowering taxable income. The year prior I had to pay tax on 1800 cause it was mostly Amazon. Point is, that $18 an looks good but compared to ride share your back down to 11-13 hr ? YMMV.

Oh sure as a Flex driver, less miles on your car, means a smaller mileage deduction and increased taxable income.

SO there you have it, one moron to another, Says the one who probably can't even do there own tax return.


----------



## Jdfrisco (May 22, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> As a Flex driver there are no commissions and bookings fees to write off on Schedule C on the tax return like is allowed for ride share drivers. Booking fees so far this year, I'm at 4000 . So even though drivers complain about not getting a cut of the booking fees that have increased to $3.30 per trip in my market. I get to write off all of it. So in the end it puts me negative earnings on the 1040 form, lowering taxable income. The year prior I had to pay tax on 1800 cause it was mostly Amazon. Point is, that $18 an looks good but compared to ride share your back down to 11-13 hr ? YMMV.
> 
> Oh sure as a Flex driver, less miles on your car, means a smaller mileage deduction and increased taxable income.
> 
> SO there you have it, one moron to another, Says the one who probably can't even do there own tax return.


Their


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> As a Flex driver there are no commissions and bookings fees to write off on Schedule C on the tax return like is allowed for ride share drivers. Booking fees so far this year, I'm at 4000 .


You're clueless. People who chase tax deductions for their own sake usually are, though they think it makes them sound sophisticated.

Explain this to us, please -- you are excited about the fact that you have had $4000 cash money taken out of your pocket by Uber, because that means you deduct $4000 from your gross income which will net you a 25% (max, I bet you're in a lower marginal bracket) actual savings, or $1000, on your tax return next year?

Clueless.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Not excited at all. Just playing the game by the allowable rules. Clueless is totally missing my point. Which I'm not going to explain since your so smart.

One thing about you jester, I can always count on you being a d!ck. _It was a joke_


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

If your grammar is as good as your tax preparation skills, you should be getting a letter from the IRS very soon.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

morrongueta said:


> UFL2 Drivers? we are offering blocks for cheap price just go to the station and ask to any driver how to do that, undercover will be detected, is the only way to get Prime Now blocks in Miami


Peddle your shit elsewhere.


----------

